# Office 365 >  >  Business and Personal Account

## jackson_hollon

Hello,

I want to know the following isses before I want to sign up for the a business account and a personal account with Office 365.

Is there a way I can put the business account and personal account in the same laptop?   
How can I switch between these 2 accounts?  
Can I move the emails I received from personal account to the business account or the other way around? How can I do it?   
If I move the emails from one account, will it fall off from that account in the cloud?  

Thanks for the help.

Jackson

----------


## FDibbins

I could be completely wrong here, but I think these are questions you should be asking MS directly.  Unless a member here has been through the same thing, I doubt any members will just "know" that kind of stuff.  Remember, this is a public forum, and is in no way linked to MS  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

Hello,

when you install Office on your local computer, you can add several accounts and their storage locations as connected services to Word and Excel etc. You then have direct links to your OneDrive for Business and also your personal OneDrive folder that you access with a different account and password. 

With regards to email: you can have several accounts set up in Outlook on your computer. You don't need to move emails from one account to the other. 

FDibbins: What kinds of questions is the Office 365 forum for, then? Office 365 is a licensing model. People still install Office on their computers. Currently they will get 2013. The Office 365 license means that they pay a monthly subscription and get updates and new features as they are released, instead of having to wait until Office vNext is available as a one-off purchase. 

365 has several different editions with varying degrees of functionality,  but apart from that Excel 2013 installed with a DVD and Excel 2013 installed via 365 are the same. 

It seems to me that the forum was created by people who don't really understand what Office 365 is. 

A question about accounts is EXACTLY what such a forum should service. If this forum does not have that expertise, then the O365 sub forum should not have been created.

----------


## jackson_hollon

Ford and  teylyn

Thank you for the help.

teylyn,

I have few more questions: 

My wife is beginning a small business.  If we purchase office 365 subscription for one business and one personal.   

1) Can we move the emails from business account to personal account should her business doesn't work out and we drop the business account?  

2) Will she lost all of her emails after she drops the subscription?

3) Is there a way she can save her business emails somewhere and retrieve them to the personal account if the above #2 is true?

Thanks for the help.

Jackson.

----------


## teylyn

Hi Jackson,

If you have a business license for a small business, you basically get a hosted Exchange subscription with Office 365. If you need to terminate the business 365 subscription, you can always back up all emails onto your local computer before you terminate the subscription. There are a few articles and tutorials on the internet if you search for "office 365 business backup email to pst", for example this

----------


## jackson_hollon

teylyn,

Thank you.  I read the link you post.  Now I know what to do with Office 365 terminating the subscription
Thanks again.

Jackson

----------


## FDibbins

teylyn, thanks for the update

----------


## teylyn

There is a lot of confusion out there about Office 365 and what it means/does.

I don't think it needs its own forum here.  People will post questions because they look at their Excel version and see it is 365, so they post in the 365 forum, but we still don't know which edition. Home? Student? E4?

The very existence of this forum is nonsense.

The MVP programme has Office 365 MVPs. These folks don't know what the difference between Sum() and SumIf() is. They are all about buying, installing, updating, licensing Office 365 and the components like SharePoint Online, Exchange Online, Lync, etc. And all the cloud stuff like OneDrive for Business. THAT is what makes Office 365 a topic. 

Once a user has access to O365 and subsequently installs the products they are licensed for on their desktop computer, it's just your regular Excel/Word/PowerPoint. Differences are that Home/Student/Small Business/Enterprise may include different features. For e.g., not all Excel functionality may be available. PowerPivot, for example is only available in Enterprise Pro Plus editions. 

But that also applies to Office when you buy it in a box. There are different editions, and they vary in their feature set. 

I'd kill the 365 forum if I could. It only causes more confusion. 

Rather than having a sub-forum for 365, which nobody understands in the first place, we should encourage people to clearly state what version (2003, 2010, 2013, etc) and what edition (home, student, Professional, 365 home, 365 Pro Plus) they are using. 

I know this won't be easy. 

But a sub-forum for 365 in a site about Excel makes absolutely no sense. 

At all.

Maybe you want to raise that with The Powers That Be.

cheers, teylyn

----------

